# Why is fish bad for hedgehogs?



## Jezek (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello. I know that fish is not recommended for hedgies because they do not get any nutritions from it but i am looking for a little bit more scientific explanation about what is or is not happening when hedgehog digest fish because.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

It's more that fish has been known to cause extra smelly poops than anything else. It's not necessarily bad for them, but it's not something a hedgehog in the wild would normally eat. But as an ingredient in kibble, it's fine if you're OK with potentially dealing with smellier than normal poop.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with fish nutritionally and hedgehogs digest it the same as anything else. Some people find that fish can cause smellier poops as already mentioned but others feed it with no problem.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Ichiro eats only natural balance with salmon and chicken and I haven't notice any difference in smell from when he was in an all chicken kibble diet at the breeder's. And he loves salmon as a treat.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Quality of fish makes a difference in the stink department. If we eat tons of bad quality fish, our poop will start to smell worse. 
As with anything named meats are the way to go. Think about going to the grocery store for yourself. You can buy a can that just says "meat" or you could buy a t-bone. Which do you pick?


----------

